Ask HN: What is your full stack web development? - xcoding
======
sprobertson
JavaScript all the way down (React, Express, Node, Somata)

------
somecallitblues
Python, Django, Nginx, Gunicorn, Postgres, Ubuntu, jQuery, Bootstrap, Angular
when I need it.

~~~
bedros
I'm working on a side project website and currently using all above except for
Angular.

jquery been enough to do basic ajax form post, update some data, but I'm
looking to do more dynamic pages using a simple library, I don't need a
complete replacement for django templates, just a supplement

have you tried vanillajs or vue.js

~~~
somecallitblues
I haven't. I like Angular because it's easy to integrate with DRF and the
templating language is very similar to Django's, so it was fast for me to pick
up. This is v1. I haven't tried Angular v2 though. I tend to stay away from JS
as much as possible and my JS files rarely exceed 100 lines. But I think you
should use whatever makes sense to you. Our stack has been really good to us.
All those things just keep running. And supervisord keeps the Gunicorn workers
up so can't be happier.

------
stevekemp
My backends usually default to Perl - usually CGI::Application, but I'm using
Mojolicious and Dancer a lot more these days, along with a couple of
microservices which are written in golang.

For the front-end I suck at design so I use bootstrap, and am planning on
spending this upcoming weekend looking at themes to improve a couple of sites.
Too many of the bootstrap-themes I see are spammy things that are just landing
pages, not setup for actual applications so I expect it'll take a long time to
find something that I like and can actually use.

------
dxdstudio
Work: Python/flask with gunicorn and nginx, postgres for relational (90% of
the time), mongo or Cassandra for document store, jQuery, sass, gulp, puppet
for config mgmt, centos 7.2.

Personal: mostly the same except Mac osx or heroku for host, and no config
mgmt.

------
septerr
Java, Tomcat, Maven, Spring (limited use), JSP, JavaScript, CSS, HTML,
IntelliJ IDE, Jira (issue tracking), Bamboo (continuous integration),
subversion.

~~~
seanwilson
Why Subversion?

~~~
septerr
The company is in the process of moving to git now. Subversion met their
requirement fine and so for the longest time they stuck with that.

------
soulchild37
jQuery, Bootstrap, Ruby, Rails, Nginx, Passenger, Postgres, ,Redis ,Ubuntu

------
desbest
php, I haven't decided on a php framework. For ruby, I use the Ramaze
framework.

Photoshop, Notepad2, Sublime Text, Faststone Capture, Licecap, Google Chrome,
WinSCP, WAVE chrome addon

------
imauld
Work: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Various AWS services

Home: Go, gRPC

------
ohgh1ieD
Company: asp.net mvc

Home: Play Framework or Spring Boot

------
kagaw
asp.net mvc/webapi, c#, ms sql, entity framework, redis, nUnit, bootstrap,
sass, vue.js

------
1vn
Go, React, Postgres, Sass, AWS

------
wikiwatchme
Linux Apache Golang Postgres

------
bwackwat
redhat linux, postgresql, modern C++, and plain old js

~~~
ohgh1ieD
How do you use C++ for web development and why ?

------
averageweather
python, django, atom.io, heroku, postgres

